# Switch off terminal 15 & terminal R for DPF regeneration?



## neubmwfixer (Nov 21, 2016)

Our 2010 35D with 170,000 km. has the DPF light coming on periodically. Thanks to Doug Huffman's posting of the factory bulletin regarding driving habits affecting regeneration, I figured out that the short trips are the cause. I purchased a Schwaben NT510 scanner some time ago which has been very helpful and found that it can initiate regeneration. However, each time I try, after deleting the codes, it asks to switch off terminal 15 and terminal R. I don't know what that means and have tried various things for initiation and it just won't. I wrote to the manufacturer and have received no reply yet. Has anyone had any experience with this that they can pass on?

Also, with the codes 480A and 481A that come on for the filter, I get code 43D1 DDE and 43E2 DDE, both related to throttle valve actuator activation. Could those codes be preventing regeneration or are those another problem. 

We purchased the vehicle new and I have looked after it since it came off warranty. I like the vehicle, but hate the electronics. The park brake actuator has just failed as well.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Have you monitored your coolant temp? Soft failed thermostat can cause no regens. Lots of posts on that on E70 forum. At your mileage the thermostat is more than likely kaput if it's original. Mine got lazy on the 60k mile range, it was replaced at 70k.


----------



## dzlbimmer (Jul 16, 2017)

neubmwfixer said:


> Our 2010 35D with 170,000 km. has the DPF light coming on periodically. Thanks to Doug Huffman's posting of the factory bulletin regarding driving habits affecting regeneration, I figured out that the short trips are the cause. I purchased a Schwaben NT510 scanner some time ago which has been very helpful and found that it can initiate regeneration. However, each time I try, after deleting the codes, it asks to switch off terminal 15 and terminal R. I don't know what that means and have tried various things for initiation and it just won't. I wrote to the manufacturer and have received no reply yet. Has anyone had any experience with this that they can pass on?
> 
> Also, with the codes 480A and 481A that come on for the filter, I get code 43D1 DDE and 43E2 DDE, both related to throttle valve actuator activation. Could those codes be preventing regeneration or are those another problem.
> 
> ...


Turning off terminal 15 and R is accomplished by removing the key from the slot. These are power terminals supplying battery juice.
Throttle valve failure will disallow regeneration until resolved.
The 480and481 codes must be set to currently not active before you can order a regeneration. Publications state that you must drive at speed for these to reset, search online for M57 480a 481a to find it.

480 and throttle valve faults are likely ultimately caused by thermostat failing open, and regenerating poorly to not-at-all from that alone.


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

Second the thermostat replacement. What's your coolant temp 20 minutes after warm up while driving on highway?


----------



## neubmwfixer (Nov 21, 2016)

Huge thanks for the replies, guys. I will take it for a drive and check the coolant temperature. With your comments I'm thinking just to change out the thermostat regardless. I'll check further posts regarding the throttle valve actuator and will report back.


----------



## dzlbimmer (Jul 16, 2017)

neubmwfixer said:


> Huge thanks for the replies, guys. I will take it for a drive and check the coolant temperature. With your comments I'm thinking just to change out the thermostat regardless. I'll check further posts regarding the throttle valve actuator and will report back.


Throttle valve is a key component of the regeneration process, its job to restrict incoming air which helps increase temp.


----------



## eric_dot_com (Aug 1, 2017)

FredoinSF said:


> Have you monitored your coolant temp? Soft failed thermostat can cause no regens. Lots of posts on that on E70 forum. At your mileage the thermostat is more than likely kaput if it's original. Mine got lazy on the 60k mile range, it was replaced at 70k.


In that case my thermo is probably softly failing as I have mentioned on the other thread in this forum. My question is since the thermo is softly failing and cause no regen, is it safe to activate the forced regen process using Carly. Can anyone pls confirm that the Carly forced regen process legitimate and safe ? I'd like to try that but would like to get you guys take on that

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## dzlbimmer (Jul 16, 2017)

eric_dot_com said:


> Can anyone pls confirm that the Carly forced regen process legitimate and safe ? I'd like to try that but would like to get you guys take on that


Forced regen is safe for occasional use, it is a service function. The regeneration will fail if your prerequisites cannot be met. All or most problems must be fixed first. Also make sure you have a good amount of fuel, the light coming on will also squash a regeneration.


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

I believe temp has to be above 160-165 for a regen to even start?


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

rbreding said:


> I believe temp has to be above 160-165 for a regen to even start?


60 celsius.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

edycol said:


> 60 celsius.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think that's right. That's 140deg F and too low. I recall a SIB that stated around 75c


----------



## dzlbimmer (Jul 16, 2017)

rbreding said:


> edycol said:
> 
> 
> > 60 celsius.
> ...


Publications including ista state the 75c, real world has proven that regens can occur beneath that.
I thought I saw once that regeneration was disallowed under 63c, haven't been able to recreate that. Others have found a threshold at 60c.
75 I suspect is the lowest temp possible for optimal regeneration.


----------



## Iv24 (Dec 6, 2020)

dzlbimmer said:


> Turning off terminal 15 and R is accomplished by removing the key from the slot. These are power terminals supplying battery juice.
> Throttle valve failure will disallow regeneration until resolved.
> The 480and481 codes must be set to currently not active before you can order a regeneration. Publications state that you must drive at speed for these to reset, search online for M57 480a 481a to find it.
> 
> 480 and throttle valve faults are likely ultimately caused by thermostat failing open, and regenerating poorly to not-at-all from that alone.


I wish I saw your post earlier about terminal 15 and R.
I did not switch the ignition off when requested for regeneration and now have 2 errors related to terminal 15.
Any idea what potential damages may happen when these terminals are not switched off when requesting for regeneration?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

BMW E70 X5 xDrive35d SAV / Wiring Diagrams and Functional Description / Body / Voltage supply / Energy diagnosis /
*Energy diagnosis: Terminal control*
For more information, please see functional description of the voltage supply: Voltage supply vehicle system

*Terminal 15*
Control of terminal 15 is by the CAS depending on operation of the start/stop button (with the remote key or ID transmitter inserted in the insertion slot). The switching of the terminal 15 occurs in the CAS via semiconductor switch. A relay in the rear power distribution box is activated via the output of a semiconductor switch.
Control units supplied by terminal 15 (rear power distribution box):

FLAHigh-beam assistantKAFASCamera-based driver support systemsPDCPark Distance Control (before model year 09/2009)TRSVCAll-round vision camera
*Terminal R*
The CAS controls terminal R.

ACSMCrash safety module

*The page linked above newtis.info might be the very most essential knowledge for understanding out BMW electrical system capabilities and faults. It bears frequent and careful reading to understanding.*


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Iv24 said:


> I wish I saw your post earlier about terminal 15 and R.
> I did not switch the ignition off when requested for regeneration and now have 2 errors related to terminal 15.
> Any idea what potential damages may happen when these terminals are not switched off when requesting for regeneration?
> Thanks in advance.


That request is in your ECU / DME interface - code reader programmer - it is not mentioned as required for regeneration in any BMW TIS document.


----------



## Iv24 (Dec 6, 2020)

Ok. Thanks for all the information.
I am using ISTA. 
I'll clear the errors and see how it goes.


----------

